#  >  > Συζητήσεις >  > > >  >  > Εργαλεία >  > > >  >  > Χρήσιμοι Ιστότοποι >  > > >  >  >  Δημιουργία και διαχείριση αρχείων PDF

## Xάρης

Μετατροπή αρχείων (doc, xls, ppt κ.λπ.) σε PDF:
*Primo PDF**Cute PDF**PDF4Free*
Επεξεργασία αρχείων PDF:
*PDFill* Merge, Split, Reorder, Encrypt, Decrypt, Rotate, Crop, Reformat, Header, Footer, Watermark, Images to PDF, PDF to Images, Form Fields Delete/Flatten/List, PostScript to PDF, PDF Information, Scan to PDF, and Create Transparent Image options. Χωρίς υδατογράφημα ή αναδυόμενες διαφημίσεις και ελεύθερο για προσωπική ή εμπορική χρήση!

----------

